# biafra needs a voice, can you lend yours and save lives?



## biafran

i am new here and i hope i am welcome. also, i hope am in the right section please

...if you searched for biafra on google, you will get millions of results but the simple truth and matter is this





> Biafra is a Christian minority state in a country, Nigeria undergoing modern jihad and Islamisation and Biafra is struggling to be free


within the past few days alone, under the disguise of military exercise, Nigerian government has slaughtered possibly thousands of unarmed Biafrans doing everything to provoke our christian brothers to take up arms.

just a few hours ago, IPOB was declared a *VIOLENT AND TERRORIST *organisation.
IPOB means Indigineous people of Biafra, the very same christians fighting for freedom through peaceful matching all around the worl and other things well supported by the law.

Haven declared IPOB as violent organisation, noone knows how many lives will be lost in coming days.
i type from Biafraland and we are *BEGGING THE WORLD TO COME SAVE US FROM ISLAMIST EXTERMINATORS.
*
the people of Biafra will be no more if the world does not act because in a country of 186 million people, only about 20 million are part of the Biafra i speak of. plus Nigeria has the strength of the army. Biafrans have nothing but hope in freedom and Biafra.

if you can lend a shoulder to cry on, it's something.
if you can lend a voice, we will appreciate.
we ask not for money but for the right to live and be free from Nigeria.

God bless you as you do your part to save Biafra.


----------



## biafran

i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA

note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
*
Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere


----------



## Hossfly

biafran said:


> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere



You might want to post in the Africa Forum.

Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## RodISHI

Hossfly said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Sounds like they have support from nations and even the Vatican that has already been involved in Nigeria and other areas of Africa. After reading a little bit at the links it sounds like a real mess. Arabs and Iranians both are using a lot of Africans for their war and religion games. 

This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting. 
Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom


----------



## biafran

Hossfly said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

i will be happy if you can help me to move the topic so i won't have to recreate it again.
thanks


----------



## my2¢

I try to hit BBC News for articles on such topics.

I didn't get much out of skimming this one, 'Nigeria treats us like slaves' but at least it was an introduction.


----------



## Tilly

Interesting article:

*The man fighting for independence of the West African nation of Biafra... from a flat in Peckham*

*....*Angered by the massacre of tens of thousands of Igbos in the Muslim-dominated north,  Biafra formed its own army, produced its own currency, and declared independence.  The Igbos, who often describe themselves as the ‘Jews of Africa’, wanted their own Israel. They got something closer to holocaust....

....Until recently, Kanu was politely ignored  by the outside world. To many Igbos, he was  at best an expat dreamer, at worst a rabble- rousing shock jock. Then, after years in which nobody took him seriously, the Nigerian  government did just that. During a visit to Nigeria 15 months ago, he was arrested by its feared Department of State Security at a hotel in Lagos.

Ever since, he has languished behind the peeling walls of Kuje Prison, where he is now awaiting trial for ‘treasonable felony’, punishable with life imprisonment. One plank of the case against Kanu, 47, is  a recorded speech to the 2015 World Igbo Congress in Los Angeles, in which he effectively gave a call to arms.

‘We need guns and we need bullets,’ he declared. ‘We now know that the best way to defend yourself is to be armed, because [Islamist terror group] Boko Haram is everywhere.’ Kanu’s lawyers say that it was just overexcited rhetoric, and that no shiploads of weapons ever crossed the Atlantic. But justified or not, his arrest has turned him from a loudmouth expat into a political prisoner.

In his supporters’ eyes, he is now Peckham’s own Nelson Mandela.  Since his arrest, there have been pro-Biafran demonstrations in nearly every country with an Igbo presence, and bigger ones in the Igbo homelands of south-east Nigeria. In the city of Onitsha – the scene of heavy fighting during the war – crowds of 20,000 turned out, holding placards of the saviour from south London alongside the Biafran flag, a red, black and green tricolour emblazoned with a rising yellow sun. ....

The man fighting for independence of the West African nation of Biafra... from a flat in Peckham


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have support from nations and even the Vatican that has already been involved in Nigeria and other areas of Africa. After reading a little bit at the links it sounds like a real mess. Arabs and Iranians both are using a lot of Africans for their war and religion games.
> 
> This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting.
> Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom
Click to expand...

yes you are right.
as i said in myfirst message. Nigeria by no means is an Islamic nation.
Islamisation is going on and Nigeria has help from many muslim countries.
recently, the currency Muslim president is beginning to register Nigeria with different muslim unions.(of course, corrupt Nigeria media will not give details) and this is one of the major reasons we want to exit before it becomes too late.

sadly, Biafra daily killings is not heard and even the soldiers will cast aside videos showing their own very actions.
please see a good example below if it is permitted here:


----------



## RodISHI

Tilly said:


> Interesting article:
> 
> *The man fighting for independence of the West African nation of Biafra... from a flat in Peckham*
> 
> *....*Angered by the massacre of tens of thousands of Igbos in the Muslim-dominated north,  Biafra formed its own army, produced its own currency, and declared independence.  The Igbos, who often describe themselves as the ‘Jews of Africa’, wanted their own Israel. They got something closer to holocaust....
> 
> ....Until recently, Kanu was politely ignored  by the outside world. To many Igbos, he was  at best an expat dreamer, at worst a rabble- rousing shock jock. Then, after years in which nobody took him seriously, the Nigerian  government did just that. During a visit to Nigeria 15 months ago, he was arrested by its feared Department of State Security at a hotel in Lagos.
> 
> Ever since, he has languished behind the peeling walls of Kuje Prison, where he is now awaiting trial for ‘treasonable felony’, punishable with life imprisonment. One plank of the case against Kanu, 47, is  a recorded speech to the 2015 World Igbo Congress in Los Angeles, in which he effectively gave a call to arms.
> 
> ‘We need guns and we need bullets,’ he declared. ‘We now know that the best way to defend yourself is to be armed, because [Islamist terror group] Boko Haram is everywhere.’ Kanu’s lawyers say that it was just overexcited rhetoric, and that no shiploads of weapons ever crossed the Atlantic. But justified or not, his arrest has turned him from a loudmouth expat into a political prisoner.
> 
> In his supporters’ eyes, he is now Peckham’s own Nelson Mandela.  Since his arrest, there have been pro-Biafran demonstrations in nearly every country with an Igbo presence, and bigger ones in the Igbo homelands of south-east Nigeria. In the city of Onitsha – the scene of heavy fighting during the war – crowds of 20,000 turned out, holding placards of the saviour from south London alongside the Biafran flag, a red, black and green tricolour emblazoned with a rising yellow sun. ....
> 
> The man fighting for independence of the West African nation of Biafra... from a flat in Peckham


violence always begets more violence...


----------



## Hossfly

biafran said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will be happy if you can help me to move the topic so i won't have to recreate it again.
> thanks
Click to expand...

Kat , theDoctorisIn , can this thread be moved to the Africa Forum?


----------



## TNHarley

biafran said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will be happy if you can help me to move the topic so i won't have to recreate it again.
> thanks
Click to expand...

westwall Coyote flacaltenn 
Maybe a mod will help you.


----------



## biafran

Tilly said:


> *....*Angered by the massacre of tens of thousands of Igbos in the Muslim-dominated north, Biafra formed its own army, produced its own currency, and declared independence. The Igbos, who often describe themselves as the ‘Jews of Africa’, wanted their own Israel. They got something closer to holocaust....


this was 1966, his name was Ojukwu.
he fought to free us from the muslims but we lost over a million Biafrans.
today, they still kill us almost *EVERYDAY like sports *and we still want to be free from muslims but it is not yet possible. we* NEED INTERNATIONAL HELP*


----------



## biafran

TNHarley said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will be happy if you can help me to move the topic so i won't have to recreate it again.
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> westwall Coyote flacaltenn
> Maybe a mod will help you.
Click to expand...

i will appreciate.


----------



## Kat

Hossfly said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will be happy if you can help me to move the topic so i won't have to recreate it again.
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kat , theDoctorisIn , can this thread be moved to the Africa Forum?
Click to expand...



Done.


----------



## RodISHI

biafran said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have support from nations and even the Vatican that has already been involved in Nigeria and other areas of Africa. After reading a little bit at the links it sounds like a real mess. Arabs and Iranians both are using a lot of Africans for their war and religion games.
> 
> This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting.
> Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you are right.
> as i said in myfirst message. Nigeria by no means is an Islamic nation.
> Islamisation is going on and Nigeria has help from many muslim countries.
> recently, the currency Muslim president is beginning to register Nigeria with different muslim unions.(of course, corrupt Nigeria media will not give details) and this is one of the major reasons we want to exit before it becomes too late.
> 
> sadly, Biafra daily killings is not heard and even the soldiers will cast aside videos showing their own very actions.
> please see a good example below if it is permitted here:
Click to expand...

The only way that Nigeria will remain a Christian nation is if you all work together to keep it one.


----------



## biafran

Tilly said:


> ‘We need guns and we need bullets,’ he declared. ‘We now know that the best way to defend yourself is to be armed, because [Islamist terror group] Boko Haram is everywhere.’ Kanu’s lawyers say that it was just overexcited rhetoric, and that no shiploads of weapons ever crossed the Atlantic. But justified or not, his arrest has turned him from a loudmouth expat into a political prisoner.


Yes, those are Kanu's statements i believe. 
Biafra does not deny the fact that WAR is at our doorsteps. i mean, as i write, as you can see in real clips, people are being killed by the army.

today, there is a vote among Biafrans whether or not we should continuewith *peaceful unarmed, undefended protest. *
i hope it comes out negative but when thousands are killed in days and body stolen away by Nigerian Muslim army, we need a little protection to last long enough to get help.

Kanu's home was under attack all through this week by the army killing unarmed citizen (with solid video proof on youtube) in an attempt to kill Kanu.
how can we survive when we have nothing to defend ourselves with


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have support from nations and even the Vatican that has already been involved in Nigeria and other areas of Africa. After reading a little bit at the links it sounds like a real mess. Arabs and Iranians both are using a lot of Africans for their war and religion games.
> 
> This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting.
> Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you are right.
> as i said in myfirst message. Nigeria by no means is an Islamic nation.
> Islamisation is going on and Nigeria has help from many muslim countries.
> recently, the currency Muslim president is beginning to register Nigeria with different muslim unions.(of course, corrupt Nigeria media will not give details) and this is one of the major reasons we want to exit before it becomes too late.
> 
> sadly, Biafra daily killings is not heard and even the soldiers will cast aside videos showing their own very actions.
> please see a good example below if it is permitted here:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way that Nigeria will remain a Christian nation is if you all work together to keep it one.
Click to expand...

you mean work together as Biafrans among ourselves or work together with the Government?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

You can spend the money on new housing for poor people and the homeless, or you can spend it on a football stadium or a golf course. -Jello Biafra


----------



## Tilly

biafran said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....*Angered by the massacre of tens of thousands of Igbos in the Muslim-dominated north, Biafra formed its own army, produced its own currency, and declared independence. The Igbos, who often describe themselves as the ‘Jews of Africa’, wanted their own Israel. They got something closer to holocaust....
> 
> 
> 
> this was 1966, his name was Ojukwu.
> he fought to free us from the muslims but we lost over a million Biafrans.
> today, they still kill us almost *EVERYDAY like sports *and we still want to be free from muslims but it is not yet possible. we* NEED INTERNATIONAL HELP*
Click to expand...

It seems that PM Harold Wilson (Labour) and his gvmnt in the UK backed  and ?armed Nigeria during this time when between 1-3M Igbo died


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting.
> Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom


that's by a christian from another tribe.
*few people will speak up for Biafra but at their own risk.

the author is a governor in one of the states in Nigeria and right now, he is under attack by Nigerian government for standing with Biafra(verifiable through the internet)*


----------



## RodISHI

40 killed as suspected Fulani herdsmen raid Christian community in Nigeria


----------



## Tilly

QuickHitCurepon said:


> You can spend the money on new housing for poor people and the homeless, or you can spend it on a football stadium or a golf course. -Jello Biafra


How will any of that help if they are being slaughtered?


----------



## biafran

Tilly said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....*Angered by the massacre of tens of thousands of Igbos in the Muslim-dominated north, Biafra formed its own army, produced its own currency, and declared independence. The Igbos, who often describe themselves as the ‘Jews of Africa’, wanted their own Israel. They got something closer to holocaust....
> 
> 
> 
> this was 1966, his name was Ojukwu.
> he fought to free us from the muslims but we lost over a million Biafrans.
> today, they still kill us almost *EVERYDAY like sports *and we still want to be free from muslims but it is not yet possible. we* NEED INTERNATIONAL HELP*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that PM Harold Wilson (Labour) and his gvmnt in the UK backed  and ?armed Nigeria during this time when between 1-3M Igbo died
Click to expand...

yes they did. very proudly.
the Britains colonized our country. 

*READ ABOUT THE YOUNG 20 YEARS OLD BRITISH MAN WHO BURNT HIMSELF ALIVE TO GET ATTENTION FROM BRITAIN TO STOP SUPPORTING NIGERIA IN KILLING BIAFRAN BABIES =>  BIAFRA HEROES DAY: BRUCE MAYROCK "THE HERO IN FLAMES"           |            The Biafra Herald
*
YET, britain stood with Nigeria to the end because of *OIL IN BIAFRA (*they say)


----------



## RodISHI

biafran said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i chose not to share any pictures as i know not whether or not it will be Ok to do so here.
> however, we have a forum created for biafrans and proof of what's going on in Biafra can be found there. if you wish to see, please go here: BIAFRA
> 
> note: Nigeria is about the most corrupt country in the world. please do not go to the media especially the big ones. *YOU WILL BE LIED TO. THERE IS NO TRUTH IN NIGERIA MEDIA! PLEASE, IF YOU WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH, ASK A BIAFRAN OR BETTER STILL, WATCH REAL LIVE VIDEO CLIPS AND PICTURES FROM BIAFRA
> *
> Thanks and we are expecting whatever help may come from anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have support from nations and even the Vatican that has already been involved in Nigeria and other areas of Africa. After reading a little bit at the links it sounds like a real mess. Arabs and Iranians both are using a lot of Africans for their war and religion games.
> 
> This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting.
> Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you are right.
> as i said in myfirst message. Nigeria by no means is an Islamic nation.
> Islamisation is going on and Nigeria has help from many muslim countries.
> recently, the currency Muslim president is beginning to register Nigeria with different muslim unions.(of course, corrupt Nigeria media will not give details) and this is one of the major reasons we want to exit before it becomes too late.
> 
> sadly, Biafra daily killings is not heard and even the soldiers will cast aside videos showing their own very actions.
> please see a good example below if it is permitted here:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way that Nigeria will remain a Christian nation is if you all work together to keep it one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean work together as Biafrans among ourselves or work together with the Government?
Click to expand...

If you are all brothers and sisters in Christ you will have to learn to work together both in spirit and within the existing government structure.


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> 40 killed as suspected Fulani herdsmen raid Christian community in Nigeria


herdsmen are the kinsmen of our president Buhari, the man tasked with islamising Nigeria.
*they rear cows but they carry AK-47*






the work of the federal government


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have support from nations and even the Vatican that has already been involved in Nigeria and other areas of Africa. After reading a little bit at the links it sounds like a real mess. Arabs and Iranians both are using a lot of Africans for their war and religion games.
> 
> This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting.
> Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you are right.
> as i said in myfirst message. Nigeria by no means is an Islamic nation.
> Islamisation is going on and Nigeria has help from many muslim countries.
> recently, the currency Muslim president is beginning to register Nigeria with different muslim unions.(of course, corrupt Nigeria media will not give details) and this is one of the major reasons we want to exit before it becomes too late.
> 
> sadly, Biafra daily killings is not heard and even the soldiers will cast aside videos showing their own very actions.
> please see a good example below if it is permitted here:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way that Nigeria will remain a Christian nation is if you all work together to keep it one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean work together as Biafrans among ourselves or work together with the Government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are all brothers and sisters in Christ you will have to learn to work together both in spirit and within the existing government structure.
Click to expand...

it's very difficult.
all the governors in the East are very close friends of the muslims.
if you are not their friends, you cannot get in power so they do exactly what the muslims say which is why, *the governors cannot tell the soldiers to leave their states. instead they supply them what they need.
*
on the other hand, the elites in Biafra are either not in Nigeria or they are not concerned.
*ALL WE HAVE IS GOD AND NNAMDI KANU. NOW THEY HAVE DECLARED IPOB A TERRORIST ORGANISATION, AN OPPORTUNITY TO KILL AT SIGHT OR SHOOT AT SIGHT.

as i type , after army raid his home yesterdaty and today noone knows where Kanu is*


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to post in the Africa Forum.
> 
> Africa | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have support from nations and even the Vatican that has already been involved in Nigeria and other areas of Africa. After reading a little bit at the links it sounds like a real mess. Arabs and Iranians both are using a lot of Africans for their war and religion games.
> 
> This one was interesting, a bit confusing but interesting.
> Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you are right.
> as i said in myfirst message. Nigeria by no means is an Islamic nation.
> Islamisation is going on and Nigeria has help from many muslim countries.
> recently, the currency Muslim president is beginning to register Nigeria with different muslim unions.(of course, corrupt Nigeria media will not give details) and this is one of the major reasons we want to exit before it becomes too late.
> 
> sadly, Biafra daily killings is not heard and even the soldiers will cast aside videos showing their own very actions.
> please see a good example below if it is permitted here:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way that Nigeria will remain a Christian nation is if you all work together to keep it one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean work together as Biafrans among ourselves or work together with the Government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are all brothers and sisters in Christ you will have to learn to work together both in spirit and within the existing government structure.
Click to expand...

we are doing our best bro.
see 


but the people we are struggling with have countries behind them Nigeria being the largest country in Africa . we have noone that is strong and can speak for us.

*BIAFRANS RALLIED, CAMPAIGNED AND DIED FOR DOLANLD TRUMP.




more proof online

But Trump will still sell fighter jets to Nigeria. we all know what Nigeria is going to do with them*


----------



## biafran

Tilly said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can spend the money on new housing for poor people and the homeless, or you can spend it on a football stadium or a golf course. -Jello Biafra
> 
> 
> 
> How will any of that help if they are being slaughtered?
Click to expand...

we are not the ones that have the money in the country. the muslims in the north do.
we don't have the power, they do
we don't have the army, they do.
how we got here, we don't know
but we don't want to be part of Nigeria again. no sane person will agree which is why we beg those that are free to come save us. leaving us at the mercy of muslims is nothing less than extermination for all my people. gradual but steady


----------



## RodISHI

biafran said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 killed as suspected Fulani herdsmen raid Christian community in Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> herdsmen are the kinsmen of our president Buhari, the man tasked with islamising Nigeria.
> *they rear cows but they carry AK-47*
> 
> View attachment 149383
> 
> the work of the federal government
Click to expand...

Sounds like you may possibly have a president that is being paid to islamize Nigeria. Pray the Lord changes his heart if it has been hardened. That attempt to displace people off of their lands has been happening all over the world. Not much I can do for you except for ask that the holy spirit guide you and that you all get peace with as little bloodshed as possible to your people. 

I met some south Sudanese children some years back whose villages were raided. They had escaped the slaughter and were taken in by a church group in Omaha that has helped educate them for they can return one day to their homeland to help lead their people. They were all very sweet people and they are now starting to return to their homes in the Sudan which is still distressed but their areas have improved. It takes time.


----------



## RodISHI

biafran said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can spend the money on new housing for poor people and the homeless, or you can spend it on a football stadium or a golf course. -Jello Biafra
> 
> 
> 
> How will any of that help if they are being slaughtered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are not the ones that have the money in the country. the muslims in the north do.
> we don't have the power, they do
> we don't have the army, they do.
> how we got here, we don't know
> but we don't want to be part of Nigeria again. no sane person will agree which is why we beg those that are free to come save us. leaving us at the mercy of muslims is nothing less than extermination for all my people. gradual but steady
Click to expand...

Too many black eyes for Americans attempting to help save people in Africa. It will be up to the people there to find peace together.


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 killed as suspected Fulani herdsmen raid Christian community in Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> herdsmen are the kinsmen of our president Buhari, the man tasked with islamising Nigeria.
> *they rear cows but they carry AK-47*
> 
> View attachment 149383
> 
> the work of the federal government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you may possibly have a president that is being paid to islamize Nigeria. Pray the Lord changes his heart if it has been hardened. That attempt to displace people off of their lands has been happening all over the world. Not much I can do for you except for ask that the holy spirit guide you and that you all get peace with as little bloodshed as possible to your people.
> 
> I met some south Sudanese children some years back whose villages were raided. They had escaped the slaughter and were taken in by a church group in Omaha that has helped educate them for they can return one day to their homeland to help lead their people. They were all very sweet people and they are now starting to return to their homes in the Sudan which is still distressed but their areas have improved. It takes time.
Click to expand...

our president is not paid to do so. he is sworn to do so.
however, you are right. Holy spirit is the only one that can help us but i must say.

Buhari has no heart so we will need to create a heart for him first so that the Holy spirit can begin to change the new heart.
i have full faith in the workings of God however, i believe also that God will manifest his works through people which is why i have decided to not be sleeping now but help my nation look for solution.


----------



## Tilly

biafran said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can spend the money on new housing for poor people and the homeless, or you can spend it on a football stadium or a golf course. -Jello Biafra
> 
> 
> 
> How will any of that help if they are being slaughtered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are not the ones that have the money in the country. the muslims in the north do.
> we don't have the power, they do
> we don't have the army, they do.
> how we got here, we don't know
> but we don't want to be part of Nigeria again. no sane person will agree which is why we beg those that are free to come save us. leaving us at the mercy of muslims is nothing less than extermination for all my people. gradual but steady
Click to expand...

There are lots of famous Igbo people around the world who have a platform. Have you ever tried to contact any of them? For example, in the UK the Conservative party has Helen Grant an MP, and the Labour Party has Chuka Umunna (? Spelling).  There are also many famous Igbo actors I believe. Wouldn't these people be interested in raising awareness of your plight?


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can spend the money on new housing for poor people and the homeless, or you can spend it on a football stadium or a golf course. -Jello Biafra
> 
> 
> 
> How will any of that help if they are being slaughtered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are not the ones that have the money in the country. the muslims in the north do.
> we don't have the power, they do
> we don't have the army, they do.
> how we got here, we don't know
> but we don't want to be part of Nigeria again. no sane person will agree which is why we beg those that are free to come save us. leaving us at the mercy of muslims is nothing less than extermination for all my people. gradual but steady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many black eyes for Americans attempting to help save people in Africa. It will be up to the people there to find peace together.
Click to expand...

America is in a position to assist. I think God made it that way instead of giving the same power to syria or iran in which case the world is doomed.
our prayer is that *America realises that the black eyes you speak of are growing fewer and weaker by each day and not just look but something to help.
*
_i know america has no friends but interests _but Americans have friends and are compassionate which is why i trust Americans more than America.
what am saying is: *Government will stand for goverment but people will stand for people*


----------



## RodISHI

biafran said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 killed as suspected Fulani herdsmen raid Christian community in Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> herdsmen are the kinsmen of our president Buhari, the man tasked with islamising Nigeria.
> *they rear cows but they carry AK-47*
> 
> View attachment 149383
> 
> the work of the federal government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you may possibly have a president that is being paid to islamize Nigeria. Pray the Lord changes his heart if it has been hardened. That attempt to displace people off of their lands has been happening all over the world. Not much I can do for you except for ask that the holy spirit guide you and that you all get peace with as little bloodshed as possible to your people.
> 
> I met some south Sudanese children some years back whose villages were raided. They had escaped the slaughter and were taken in by a church group in Omaha that has helped educate them for they can return one day to their homeland to help lead their people. They were all very sweet people and they are now starting to return to their homes in the Sudan which is still distressed but their areas have improved. It takes time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our president is not paid to do so. he is sworn to do so.
> however, you are right. Holy spirit is the only one that can help us but i must say.
> 
> Buhari has no heart so we will need to create a heart for him first so that the Holy spirit can begin to change the new heart.
> i have full faith in the workings of God however, i believe also that God will manifest his works through people which is why i have decided to not be sleeping now but help my nation look for solution.
Click to expand...

Keep that faith as much as possible. Many I am sure will be praying for help for you via the spirit of God. 

When corruption takes seed it is very hard to battle.


----------



## biafran

the famous Igbo people are not enough to help us.

Some are good and have spoken out but Africa is not america where people listen to people normally. they hear other languages so government will not listen to those people

but most of our celebrities are all mute and like this one, Timaya, he called his fan *A GOAT *for mentioning such things to him: (proof) Ask - Biafra: "you Are A Goat" Timaya Told A Fan Who Pokenosed



Tilly said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can spend the money on new housing for poor people and the homeless, or you can spend it on a football stadium or a golf course. -Jello Biafra
> 
> 
> 
> How will any of that help if they are being slaughtered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are not the ones that have the money in the country. the muslims in the north do.
> we don't have the power, they do
> we don't have the army, they do.
> how we got here, we don't know
> but we don't want to be part of Nigeria again. no sane person will agree which is why we beg those that are free to come save us. leaving us at the mercy of muslims is nothing less than extermination for all my people. gradual but steady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are lots of famous Igbo people around the world who have a platform. Have you ever tried to contact any of them? For example, in the UK the Conservative party has Helen Grant an MP, and the Labour Party has Chuka Umunna (? Spelling).  There are also many famous Igbo actors I believe. Wouldn't these people be interested in raising awareness of your plight?
Click to expand...


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 killed as suspected Fulani herdsmen raid Christian community in Nigeria
> 
> 
> 
> herdsmen are the kinsmen of our president Buhari, the man tasked with islamising Nigeria.
> *they rear cows but they carry AK-47*
> 
> View attachment 149383
> 
> the work of the federal government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you may possibly have a president that is being paid to islamize Nigeria. Pray the Lord changes his heart if it has been hardened. That attempt to displace people off of their lands has been happening all over the world. Not much I can do for you except for ask that the holy spirit guide you and that you all get peace with as little bloodshed as possible to your people.
> 
> I met some south Sudanese children some years back whose villages were raided. They had escaped the slaughter and were taken in by a church group in Omaha that has helped educate them for they can return one day to their homeland to help lead their people. They were all very sweet people and they are now starting to return to their homes in the Sudan which is still distressed but their areas have improved. It takes time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> our president is not paid to do so. he is sworn to do so.
> however, you are right. Holy spirit is the only one that can help us but i must say.
> 
> Buhari has no heart so we will need to create a heart for him first so that the Holy spirit can begin to change the new heart.
> i have full faith in the workings of God however, i believe also that God will manifest his works through people which is why i have decided to not be sleeping now but help my nation look for solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep that faith as much as possible. Many I am sure will be praying for help for you via the spirit of God.
> 
> When corruption takes seed it is very hard to battle.
Click to expand...

prayer is one of the biggest things anyone can do for Biafrans. i believe Biafrans can work away  from this like Peter walked away from prison but people were praying in John's house for peter. who will be John for us here?
i realise we have much work to do on our own and i give no excuses. we will soak ourselves in prayers too


----------



## biafran

your audience here proves am not wrong about my thoughts. i understand that time is money especially in America and you have given me much already.
i remain grateful and am sure millions of my people are thanking God for you.

however, i will be greedy enough to request most kindly that you do not let this end here.
i do not know if i will be able to come to this US board again and i pray that when i do, it will be with testimonies.

please share, discuss and see if you can help us by any means. above all your prayers in your churches and quiet rooms is a gem.
May God solve your problems as you save lives in Biafra.
may we live to meet again Americans


----------



## RodISHI

biafran said:


> your audience here proves am not wrong about my thoughts. i understand that time is money especially in America and you have given me much already.
> i remain grateful and am sure millions of my people are thanking God for you.
> 
> however, i will be greedy enough to request most kindly that you do not let this end here.
> i do not know if i will be able to come to this US board again and i pray that when i do, it will be with testimonies.
> 
> please share, discuss and see if you can help us by any means. above all your prayers in your churches and quiet rooms is a gem.
> May God solve your problems as you save lives in Biafra.
> may we live to meet again Americans


Biafran try to remain in peace and with a peaceful resolve in your hearts. We have separatist here also and I can assure you that their violence will not get them anywhere here either.


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> biafran said:
> 
> 
> 
> your audience here proves am not wrong about my thoughts. i understand that time is money especially in America and you have given me much already.
> i remain grateful and am sure millions of my people are thanking God for you.
> 
> however, i will be greedy enough to request most kindly that you do not let this end here.
> i do not know if i will be able to come to this US board again and i pray that when i do, it will be with testimonies.
> 
> please share, discuss and see if you can help us by any means. above all your prayers in your churches and quiet rooms is a gem.
> May God solve your problems as you save lives in Biafra.
> may we live to meet again Americans
> 
> 
> 
> Biafran try to remain in peace and with a peaceful resolve in your hearts. We have separatist here also and I can assure you that their violence will not get them anywhere here either.
Click to expand...

i agree.i know about the separatists in America although i know not their reasons I know that American leaders do not send American army to go and kill them in their bed and on their street. or send cow rearers with Ak-47 into their community. they are not dehumanized nor are they denied common human rights. not here in Nigeria and there is a greater force behind which I will share below

 As for conduct, we are peaceful.
in fact, i want Nigeria(i know you will say it's an irony) and it's the truth for many reasons one of which is because in Nigeria, we stand a better chance of becoming stronger in the future.

now, why am i still trying to secede? *Islamisation, and survival(not economic but basic survival: survival from government aided killing(i know it sounds like stone age))*

*HERE'S THE TRUTH: WHY THERE IS NO OPTION APART FROM BIAFRA FOR BIAFRANS*
source: Araba! Why Every Biafran "must" Be Ready Pay For Freedom

_*My Bible made me to understand that.*.._
_



			Hosea 4:6
		
Click to expand...

_


> _my people are destroyed from lack of knowledge. "Because you have rejected knowledge, I also reject you as my priests; because you have ignored the law of your God, I also will ignore your children._



_*Someone else said... *If you wanna hide something from an African, a black man, hide it in a book._

_*Another said...* The father you look into the past, the more you see into the future._

_*Also, I believe... *We don't read so we don't know._

_My people, I know there's is much we don't know. Honestly, not just Biafrans but also Nigerians and Yorubas and even Hausas. There's just so much we don't know and the best we can do is to stoop low enough to learn everyday of our life and distill our principles based on knowledge we gather from what we learned STARTING FROM THE BIBLE DOWN TO OTHER EDUCATIONAL MATERIALS._

_Now, I want to let us on to some things I've discovered myself, most of which have not really been so hidden anyways just that I never knew them and I imagine so many of us never knew them too._

_Let's start with something like this..._

_



			Do you know that the northerners with ARABA were the first people to seek to separate from nigeria??? And they did so violently???
		
Click to expand...

_
_Maybe you didn't know that but that's one of the things you'll learn here. Much more to go... Let's get started!_

_Note: this piece is not by me but it holds some truth NOONE SHOULD KEEP AWAY FROM BIAFRANS ANY LONGER!_

_View attachment 26353_

By Femi Fani-Kayode I am a historian and my intention for writing this is simply to enlighten, educate and inform rather than to create rancour, tension, strife, division or stress.

I also proffer a solution to what I consider to be the problem that some of our northern compatriots pose at the end of this essay. It is a long contribution, so I have broken it into two parts. Each part is well worth reading and it is my prayer that you stay with me till the end. Here we go.

A few weeks ago, one Mr. Adamu Mohammed wrote an essay on Facebook titled, ‘Your Land Or Your Blood’. The write-up was widely-published in Nigeria and it was well circulated in the social media. It has indeed been the subject of much interest and a heated debate. Permit me to share its contents here. He wrote as follows and kindly overlook the bad grammer and colorful language: “Ever since President Muhammadu Buhari took over the mantle of leadership of this great country Nigeria, we (Hausa-Fulanis) have come under severe media attack from enemies of progress. “Just because they are educated than us, they stereotype us with negativity. Just because they own and control the media, they use the media against us. “But let me make something clear to you stupid fellows hating us, whether you love us or hate us, it doesn’t change anything. “We are who we are and we will continue to remain like that. We hate you even more and we can never love you because you are all infidels. “I pity those of you who keep deluding yourselves that we can love and trust you simply because you worked against your people to our own advantage, never! “I heard that the stupid Governor of Oyo State, Ajimobi, said that they won’t accept the proposed Grazing Bill. “But my message to the filthy Yoruba pig is that, if you don’t want to give us your cursed land, we will rear our cattle not only on your farmlands but in your churches. “And if you try to stop us, we would killed your chicken hearted men like rabbits then turn your mothers, wives, sisters and daughters to our sex slaves like we have always done. “It is either you give the whole of South to us to use as grazing reserve or we soak it with your blood. “And what you would do like you always do is make noise on Facebook and Twitter. You cannot be united against us because there would always be the likes of Tinubu, Amaechi and Okorocha in your midst who will divide you for selfishness and love of money. “Such treacherous characters can’t survive in our midst because we burn them and their families. “I so much detest Southern Christians because they are the problem of this country. If I have my way, there won’t be any functional church in this country, especially in the North. “That’s why I am so much happy with Governor El-rufai who is living up to the expectations of Allah in Kaduna State. “We are not really pleased with President Muhammadu Buhari who is too slow to implement everything we asked him to implement in this country for us, he has not even done 20% of the Northern/Islam agenda, what he is waiting for I don’t know. “We will make life unbearable for Igbos like they are in Hell, and yet we won’t let them have their useless Biafra because the whole of South is a conquered territory. “We can never see Yorubas as allies no matter how hard they try to please or serve us because they are born traitors and infidels. “Those slaves in the Middle Belt would continue to be willing tools in our hands, and the day they attempt to raise their heads, we will cut off their heads like weeds. “I lack words to tell the inconsequential and always crying Niger Delta because what we are waiting for is for President Buhari to declare state of emergency in Rivers, Bayelsa and Delta, then we will show them how to use power. “We are at war with you people but we won’t allow the country to breakup because, natural resources found in any part of the country is our heritage and birth right. “We will continue killing you in large numbers until you are truly submissive to us as your slave masters. We won’t stop killing you until we fully takeover your land as a conquered territory. “This is not the time to mince words, this is not the time to sugarcoat things, and this is not the time to be economical with the truth, this is nothing but the truth, ignore it at your own peril”. “

As repugnant as they are and as despicable as he is” we must thank Mr. Mohammed for his honesty and for speaking his mind. His views and intent are self-evident and need no further analysis or explanation. “The point that needs to be grasped and fully appreciated though is that his is not the view of a minority or some inconsequential lunatic fringe in the core North. His words represent the thinking of many in the North even though most of them would rather hide it or mask it rather than voice it out. Mrs. Mary Ekeh captured the situation very well when she offered the following counsel about the Grazing Reserve Bill after she read Mohammed’s essay.

She wrote: “Please continue to pass this leaked information until every Yoruba, Igbo, all tribes and all Christian parts of Nigeria get alerted. “This was planned many years by Fulanis as a strategic way to Islamization of Nigeria. “That was why Buhari continued running for presidency even at his old age because they knew he is the most possible mean to achieve their goal. “In 1804 – 1808. Fulanis came in from Guinea to the Northern part of Nigeria, led by Usman Dan fodio. He led jihad against the Hausa kingdom of the northern Nigeria. “The forces of Usman Dan Fodio slowly took over more and more of the Hausa kingdom through war. By 1810, Fulanis had already conquered all Hausas. “They formed Boko Haram sect solely for the process, waiting for Buhari or any of their Fulani brothers to come in power but unfortunately, Goodluck Jonathan came into power and they became annoyed. “They started their violence to distract him and it did not matter whether it was Yoruba or Igbo that was on the seat during President Goodluck Jonathan’s regime. “The same thing could’ve still happened about Boko Haram. Now their dream has been achieved having their brother on top. “Here is their plan. They started herdsmen war believing that they have the chance to control all parts of the country since they are in power and forces. “If Grazing Reserve Bill is passed and achieved, it means that Fulanis will have a place mapped out for them in all 36 states of Nigeria. “The next thing is that they will start bringing in their wives and children and take over your land. Mrs. Ekeh’s analysis is superlative and her admonitions are timely and appropriate.

Permit me to share another contribution from yet another northern voice who has employed the same colorful language as Mr. Adamu Mohammed and who suffers from the same hateful disposition. His name is Mr. Aliyu Gwarzo and in 2014 he wrote an essay titled, “It Is Either The Koran Or The Sword”. Like Mr. Mohammed’s, which came two years later, his piece was also widely circulated and it also generated a heated debate. He wrote as follows: ”When I say that the Presidency must come to the North next year, I am referring to the Hausa-Fulani core North and not any northern Christian or Muslim minority tribe. “The Christians in the North such as the Berom, the Tiv, the Kataf, the Jaba, the Zuru, the Sayyawa, the Bachama, the Jukun, the Idoma and all the others are nothing and the Muslim minorities in the North, including the Kanuri, the Nupe, the Igbira, the Babur, the Shuwa Arabs, the Marghur and all the others, know that when we are talking about leadership in the North and in Nigeria, Allah has given it to us, the Hausa-Fulani. “They can grumble, moan and groan as much as they want but each time they go into their bedrooms to meet their wives and each time they get on their prayer mats to begin their prayers, it is we the Fulani that they think of, that they fear, that they bow to and that they pray for. Some of them are even ready to give us their wives and daughters for one night’s sport and pleasure. They owe us everything. This is because we gave them Islam through the great jihad waged by Sheik Usman Dan Fodio. “We also captured Ilorin, killed their local king and installed our Fulani Emir. We took that ancient town away from the barbarian Yoruba and their filthy pagan gods. We liberated all these places and all these people by imposing islam on them by force. “It was either the Koran or the sword and most of them chose the Koran. In return for the good works of our forefathers, Allah, through the British, gave us Nigeria to rule and to do with as we please. Since 1960 we have been doing that and we intend to continue. “No Goodluck or anyone else will stop us from taking back our power next year. We will kill, maim, destroy and turn this country into Africa’s biggest war zone and refugee camp if they try it. “Many say we are behind Boko Haram. My answer is what do you expect? We do not have economic power or intellectual power. All we have is political power and they want to take even that from us. “We must fight and we will fight back in order to keep it. They have brought in the infidels from America and the pigs from Israel to help them but they will fail. The war has just begun, the Mujahadeen are more than ready and by Allah we shall win. “If they don’t want an ISIS in Nigeria then they must give us back the presidency and our political power. Their soldiers are killing our warriors and our people every day but mark this: even if it takes one hundred years we will have our revenge. “Every Fulani man that they kill is a debt that will be repaid even if it takes 100 years.

The Fulani have very long memories. Mr. Aliyu Gwarzo, like Mr. Adamu Mohammed that came after him, has expressed a point of view which, though utterly reprehensible and barbaric, reflects the thinking of many in the core Muslim North. These sentiments are regrettable and unacceptable, yet no matter how much we complain about such views or pretend that they are not representative of the thinking of the majority in the core Muslim North, we must learn to live with them or deal with them.

We must also adopt all necessary measures to enlighten our people about the dangers and challenges that such sentiments present and we must be ready to do all that is in our power to defend and protect them. That is what leaders are meant to do. Indeed that is the challenge and burden that every southern and Middle Belt leader in our nation is faced with and carries today.

*‘ARABA’, BIAFRA AND ‘YOUR LAND OR YOUR BLOOD’ (PART2)*

Yet I wonder how those southern leaders who have opted to collaborate with our collective enemies and betray their own people feel about the words of men like Mr. Mohammed and Mr. Gwarzo. I wonder whether the key leaders from the South that joined forces with Buhari during last year’s election have read what these two men wrote and what those that share their views and disposition have to say. And if they did, I wonder how they can possibly justify or rationalise their decision to support a Buhari presidency. Whether they accept it or not, history will record and posterity will testify to the fact that these men handed us all over to the ultra-conservative Fulani hegemonists who not only have a clear intention to subjugate our people and Islamise our nation but who also secretly have as much contempt for them as they do for us. I wonder whether they got Adamu Mohammed’s message and whether they understood what he said? I wonder whether they can comprehend the import of Aliyu Gwarzo’s words. I wonder how they sleep at night seeing what is unfolding in our country.

Given the words and disposition of men like Mr. Mohammed and Mr. Gwarzo, there is only one fact that bears any relevance when it comes to the history of our nation and that fact is that the people of the South and the Middle Belt made a monumental mistake by supporting the North and fighting to keep Nigeria one during our civil war. That is the long and short of it. We owe the late Colonel Emeka Odumegwu Ojukwu, the erstwhile Head of State of Biafra, and his entire Igbo race an apology for leaving them in the lurch and not supporting their cause and quest for self-determination when they needed us the most and when they called on us to do so. Given the fact that so many from the core Muslim North hate us with passion and see us as nothing more than slaves and animals to be ruled over and butchered at will, I believe that we need to go back to the drawing board and divide this country peacefully before we all end up killing ourselves. I do not believe in restructuring because it is too late for that: I believe in division. I believe that the two zones in the core North should leave Nigeria and go their separate ways whilst the rest of us that constitute the four remaining zones either stay together as one country or break into even smaller units along zonal or ethnic lines. Self-determination must be the guiding and overiding principle and referendums must be conducted in the various zones to determine precisely what the will of the people really is. That is democracy. That is justice. That is equity. And only that can bring lasting peace to our sad, divided and beleagured land. Those that seek to crucify me for suggesting that we should chart this new course should bear in mind the fact that I am not the first to suggest it and neither will I be the last.

Those that doubt the veracity of this assertion should consider the following: In 1953, the North declared their interest to break off from the rest of Nigeria after they rejected Chief Anthony Enahoro’s motion for Nigeria’s independence from Great Britain and walked out of parliament. They insisted on secession and it took the intervention of the British authorities to get them to sheath their swords and agree to remain in the same country as those they openly described as “southern devils and infidels”. Once again, in 1966, the North did the same thing and openly demanded for separation from the South after they effected their northern officers revenge coup on July 29th. On the night of that “revenge coup”, they massacred over 300 Igbo officers in one night together with the Igbo Head of State and the Yoruba Military Governor who refused to leave his commander-in-chief’s side and who insisted on protecting him. After what was undoubtedly one of the most bloody nights in our entire history and after all the butchery was done, the northern officers that carried out the coup loudly declared “araba”, which means “let us share it”, “let us tear it apart” or “let us break it up” in Hausa. It took three days of frantic appeals by the British High Commissioner and a handful of American diplomats and southern civil servants to stop them from leaving.

They eventually agreed to stay but they gave one condition: that one of their own, a northern officer by the name of Lt. Col. Yakubu Jack Gowon, should be the Head of State of a united Nigeria even though there were at least three southern officers that were senior to him in rank that were still left on the army. The conditions were accepted, Gowon became Head of State, the North agreed to stay and Nigeria remained one. Yet, sadly, the story did not end there and neither was its end a happy one. Evidently the cold-blooded murder of three hundred Igbo soldiers was not enough to satisfy their blood lust. The North still insisted on having its revenge and its pound of flesh for the Igbo coup that took place on January 15th 1966 in which many northern political and military leaders together with a handful of their political and military allies from the West were killed. Consequently, three months after Gowon took power, mass murder was unleashed against the Igbo population that resided in the core North and over 100,000 innocent Igbo civilians, including women and children, were slaughtered in the sanctity of their homes in just a matter of weeks. Nothing had ever been seen like that before on the African continent. It was brutal, barbaric and horrendous. Innocent civilians, including pregnant women and little babies, were hacked to pieces in shops, hospitals, buses, cars and in their own homes whilst the authorities, and indeed the entire world, stood by silently and did nothing to help them. This led to exodus of Igbos from the North back to the East and to the declaration of the sovereign State of Biafra (which means “come and join us”). The result of that declaration was the commencement of the most brutal, savage and bloody civil war that the African continent has ever experienced in which no less than three million Igbos, including at least one million young children, were killed all in the name of “keeping Nigeria one”. That war lasted three gruelling years: from 1967 till 1970. Yet since 1967 when oil was discovered in commercial quantities in a place called Oloibiri in what is now known as the Niger Delta area of southern Nigeria, the North has NEVER called for “araba” or the breaking up of Nigeria again. Instead they have bullied, intimidated, cheated, killed, maimed and slaughtered others just to keep Nigeria one simply because they are addicted to southern oil. Without the revenues that come from that oil, the core North would be probably the poorest, most barren and most desolate region in the whole of Africa. In view of this, it is understandable that we have not heard “araba” from any core northerner again. They now view anyone that calls for the break up of Nigeria with murderous intent and extreme hatred and they label them as dangerous subversives and uninformed miscreants. The North appears to have forgotten that they themselves called for secession in 1953 and 1966 and at that time no-one threatened, killed or insulted them for doing so. And neither did anyone try to enslave them or keep them in by the force of arms. The bottom line is as follows: As long as people like Mr. Adamu Mohammed and Mr. Aliyu Gwarzo exist and as long as they say and do the sort of things that they say and do, the people of the South will not rule out the possibility of secession. Thomas Jefferson, one of the great patriots, founding fathers and gallant heroes of America during their war of independence and struggle against their English colonial masters, said the following:


> “When tyranny becomes law, rebellion becomes a duty”.



Patrick Henry, another of the great founding fathers and a noble and righteous man, proclaimed the following words before England’s King George 111:





> “Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take; but as for me, give me liberty or give me death!”



Another, by the name of George Washington, who was a deeply courageous man, the Supreme Commander of the rebel forces and the man who was later elected as the first President of the proud, newly born and independent American nation, proclaimed *“in God we trust” *as he entered the field of battle.

He also shouted “victory or death” as he led the cavalry charge and “you cannot rule without God and the Holy Bible” after he became President. These were were men who refused to compromise with evil and were prepared to offer their lives in their struggle to break the yoke of servitude. Again Thomas Jefferson said “the tree of liberty is watered by the blood of patriots and tyrants”. There are lessons to be learnt here for us all and particularly by the leaders of the South. And thankfully it appears that a few southern stars are beginning to learn those lessons, rise up to the occasion and stand up like men.

Yet whatever happens and whether the core Muslim North likes it or not, our very own southern “tree of liberty” shall be watered as well and in the end we shall be free. That same Living God whose name George Washington always invoked before going into battle is with us today and He shall see us through. He shall grant us the strength and power to endure. He will not forsake us and, at the appointed time, He will grant us victory over our tormentors. I say this because His name is Faithful and faithful He is. As old as He is, He never changes and He never forsakes His own: that is why they call Him Ancient of Days. He never loses in battle: that is why they call Him the Man of War and the Lord God of Hosts.

He is our strength and our shield, our glory and the lifter of our heads. He is our everything and without Him we are nothing. In He alone we trust and He will NEVER allow the counsel of ungodly men from the deserts of a distant and barren land called Futa Jallon in modern-day Guinea, like Adamu Mohammed and Aliyu Gwarzo, to stand. We harbour no fears because in the end we know that we shall prevail and our freedom and liberation has been guaranteed. Their end, and the end of all those that they represent, has already been determined by He that sits above the circles of the earth and that answers by fire and that end will be pitiful: It is just a matter of time.

Sourx


----------



## RodISHI

If we remain mindful that the war is against powers and principalities not flesh and blood we can all attain that peaceful end.


----------



## biafran

RodISHI said:


> If we remain mindful that the war is against powers and principalities not flesh and blood we can all attain that peaceful end.


i mentioned earlier that Biafrans are christians but in reality, we are mere churchgoers. in most case, worse. i consider myself just outside the bracket of "most" because i realize my poor stand in the things of God.
not to equate God's mercies and actions to our abilities to pray but am not 100% sure that the prayers that will save Biafra can be made in Biafra alone.
you people brought the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ to our doorsteps. hence our spiritual fathers and now, we need your prayers and we will do the same for you


----------



## RodISHI

biafran said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we remain mindful that the war is against powers and principalities not flesh and blood we can all attain that peaceful end.
> 
> 
> 
> i mentioned earlier that Biafrans are christians but in reality, we are mere churchgoers. in most case, worse. i consider myself just outside the bracket of "most" because i realize my poor stand in the things of God.
> not to equate God's mercies and actions to our abilities to pray but am not 100% sure that the prayers that will save Biafra can be made in Biafra alone.
> you people brought the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ to our doorsteps. hence our spiritual fathers and now, we need your prayers and we will do the same for you
Click to expand...

Righteous prayers are always answered. They may not always be answered the way we think they should be as we are still but frail humans with a carnal side too.


----------



## flacaltenn

biafran said:


> i am new here and i hope i am welcome. also, i hope am in the right section please
> 
> ...if you searched for biafra on google, you will get millions of results but the simple truth and matter is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biafra is a Christian minority state in a country, Nigeria undergoing modern jihad and Islamisation and Biafra is struggling to be free
> 
> 
> 
> within the past few days alone, under the disguise of military exercise, Nigerian government has slaughtered possibly thousands of unarmed Biafrans doing everything to provoke our christian brothers to take up arms.
> 
> just a few hours ago, IPOB was declared a *VIOLENT AND TERRORIST *organisation.
> IPOB means Indigineous people of Biafra, the very same christians fighting for freedom through peaceful matching all around the worl and other things well supported by the law.
> 
> Haven declared IPOB as violent organisation, noone knows how many lives will be lost in coming days.
> i type from Biafraland and we are *BEGGING THE WORLD TO COME SAVE US FROM ISLAMIST EXTERMINATORS.
> *
> the people of Biafra will be no more if the world does not act because in a country of 186 million people, only about 20 million are part of the Biafra i speak of. plus Nigeria has the strength of the army. Biafrans have nothing but hope in freedom and Biafra.
> 
> if you can lend a shoulder to cry on, it's something.
> if you can lend a voice, we will appreciate.
> we ask not for money but for the right to live and be free from Nigeria.
> 
> God bless you as you do your part to save Biafra.
Click to expand...


You reached me at a good time. I watched a special on our "Vice" news channel about the incredibly cruel and stupid actions of the Nigerian Govt in the delta region. Brutally destroying the people's attempt to make a living from their own oil distillation facilities.  The govt didn't care about the people, their ingenuity to survive, or the environment. They opened thousands of drums of raw petrol distillates and allowed them to flow into the ground and the rivers.  Literally POISONING thousands of square miles where people live. 

Did not know about their other adventures and oppression. Only that this is not the first time that people of Biafra have been hurt and ignored. I wish you well. Work with Intl Agencies and the UN for a voice. Go to Christian charities and organizations for support. The US has a full plate of its own INTERNAL chaos and international threat. Some of it from Islamic sources. But not the largest threat anymore. 

God Bless.


----------



## biafran

flacaltenn said:


> Intl Agencies


thanks fla.
can you please give me suggestions. people that can help


----------



## flacaltenn

biafran said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intl Agencies
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fla.
> can you please give me suggestions. people that can help
Click to expand...


I am not qualified to pick the best advocates for your safety and future. Some agencies just raise money and provide "relief". The ones you NEED are agencies (non-govt orgs NGO) that actually ADVOCATE POLITICALLY for a solution. Food and blankets are one thing. Putting REAL pressure on oppressive regimes is totally different. 

Things are likely ONLY gonna change if your mates there in Nigeria put pressure on the G8 (US, Britain, France, Germany, etc) to INTERVENE on your behalf. And back down the raids and the discrimination that you are facing from an Islamist friendly govt. 

You can search the web for people who KNOW how to motivate the Western govts to action. I found a couple, but I have no knowledge of how much power they have. 

Christian Persecution in Nigeria | Open Doors USA

Nigeria 2016/2017

Amnesty says Nigerian military killed hundreds of minority Shiite Muslims

Maybe contacting the Christian Science Monitor, which is a HUGE western news organization and offering to REPORT about the conditions there would be an effective way to help. * Don't put yourself into personal jeopardy to do this.* Protect yourself so you can't be identified as a "reporting source".  

Best wishes --


----------



## biafran

thanks a lot!

we will definitely work with what you have suggested here.


----------



## basquebromance

Jello Biafra, the singer from the Dead Kennedys, should be biafra's voice!


----------

